# My Last Hay Crop



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

A little different to the usual Chit Chat and Introductions, but 2017 has turned out to be my last planting, harvesting and marketing of hay.

On 25 April I had a stroke and will now be retiring completely from haymaking.

I was unbelievably fortunate in that I was at home with my wife on a National holiday, Anzac Day (Similar to Veterans Day) and she immediately drove me to the Emergency Department of our hospital where I received IMMEDIATE attention and treatment.

I was assessed, poked, prodded, tested and scanned almost endlessly. On being admitted to hospital the examination/assessment processes continued unabated. I was also fortunate in that under the Australian health system I received all treatment at no cost other than for my medication ($25.00 for a month). I had no fewer than 5 doctors (excluding trainees), 2 specialist neurologists plus a physiotherapist attend on me, plus CT and MRI scans.

The outcome so far is that I have no detectable deficits, but there are some residues that I do not wish to push to their boundaries. I am told that 90% of second strokes occur within 4 weeks of the first. I am not sure where I sit on this scale because the scans have revealed damage from previous strokes, yes multiple prior events. I have recollection of one past event some 38 or so years ago. that had symptoms similar to the most recent one.

I point this out because stroke is another silent killer of men in particular, along with melanoma (raised in a recent topic) and the much more publicised heart health.

I did not have any of the classic symptoms of stroke: no facial droop, no loss of tongue mobility, no inability to form speech, not incoherent, full mobility and strength in my limbs. I only had vertigo and nausea both explicable by other events/causes.

The only risk factor I have is old age. I did not have any of the classic risk factors other than imbalance in my good and bad cholesterol. My total cholesterol was at 4 which is below the usual healthy target level, BUT my triglycerides (bad) were at upper "acceptable" limits and the good were below the ideal target level. Ironically on a health checkup just 3 weeks ago, this imbalance was identified but because I did not have many of the other risk factors no action was taken.

Risk factors other than age and cholesterol include: smoking, drinking alcohol, high blood pressure.

I earnestly urge all of you to get your health comprehensively checked including the cholesterol components, not just the total.

Despite retiring from haymaking, I hope my retirement will not be wasted, I will continue to lurk around Haytalk, and intend undertaking some travel both within and outside Australia.

High on my bucket list are several wilderness trips into and through our Outback including the Holland Track, Great Central Road, the Tanami track, Anne Beadell Highway, Connie Sue Highway, the Cape York Peninsular and the epic Canning Stock Route

All have Youtube coverage which if you have spare time you can see of our some wilderness Downunder.

Also on the list are at least one trip to each of Europe and North America, but they are further off in time.

I extend my thanks to the moderators of this fantastic forum and to you the readers and contributors for the insight, help and comradeship extended through the years.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Coondle

I'm sorry to hear about your stroke & forced retirement from making hay. My being partially disabled causes me to be very concerned about the possibility of having a stroke. I wish you & your wife much success in your travels.

Jim


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Looks like you are making a very informed choice, but still a hard one. Sorry for your position, I wish you nothing but good health going forward. But now you have me wondering, you most likely put up hay possibly in two calendar years, each year perhaps?

Larry


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Sorry to hear of the major changes in your health and hay making. Thankful your health is as well as it is.

Hope you'll continue with us here on Hay Talk, both with your knowledge of haying and the trips you'll be taking. When you get to North America, in the USA, come visit us in Kentucky.

Jeff & Shelia


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Coondle my friend, it pains me deeply to hear of your health issues and retirement from the swathing of the grass. I hope indeed that you get to survey all of your wilderness areas on your to do list. I also hope that, as mentioned before, that our paths will cross. Keep your sunny side up and do drop by to visit here on HT. Guard your steps closely the next two weeks.

Regards and Best Wishes, Mike


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Coondle,

I wish you the best! I very much enjoy your posts. Via your experience, I hope you will continue sharing what you know with us for many years to come. Perhaps the moderators can tag you as "Haytalk Emeritus."

Take care,
Bill


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

I thank all respondents for the good wishes and invitations to make contact.

I am taking things very easy in this early period and will have disposed of all my 2017 crop this week except for that held back for supplementary sheep feed.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I am sorry to learn of the health issues. I am very happy you are wise enough to see the light and take care of yourself. So many just can not seem to change gears and find themselves on the wrong side of the grass.

I have always enjoyed your posts and feel I speak for many what I say you have a home on HayTalk.

You have paid your dues. Now it is time to kick back and spend time doing things that make you smile inside.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your stroke.Take care of yourself and enjoy life.Wish you the best going forward.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

As always Kevin....very insightful, intuitive thinking on your part. You never cease to amaze me......Godspeed Brother, you deserve it.....you've earned it


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Add fortunately I am not afflicted by the twisted smily winking face this time around but I can adopt the face under control, Thank God.


----------



## hcriddle (Jul 5, 2014)

Hope your recovery is swift and complete! Safe travels and have a wonderful time enjoying the beauty God has created there in your Outback.

Buddy


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for all your hard work in the Agriculture industry. Thank you for all the food you provided for our nation.

Thank you and best wishes.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

@Coondle - sorry to hear about your stroke, but thankful it wasn't any worse than it was. I've enjoyed learning from your haying experience, and the photos from your last outback adventure. Please continue to visit haytalk and keep us updated on your adventures! It would be great to make an acquaintance someday if you ever make it to the states. I'd love to get a chance to visit the outback some day.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Brother in bundles, I wish you well as you change priorities and goals. I gather from your conversations here that you have been willing to think outside the box and are proactive in facing challenges. So often I see loved ones pushing forward blindly when a thoughtful change in course may improve quality of life for that person and their family. Good luck my friend.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

So sorry to hear about your stroke and having to give up on haying. Hope your retirement treats you well as you check off items on your bucket list.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Coondle, sorry to hear of your recent health issues that have caused your retirement from haying but at least it was not any worse. Hope you enjoy your retirement and travels.....if you ever find yourself in NC be sure to give me a holler. Don't become a stranger here on haytalk.....always enjoy hearing about things down under. Take care!

Hayden


----------

